# Cyprus Huntsman Spider



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

The spider in the attached photo came from under the childrens inflatable pool as I was packing it away. It is a Cyprus Huntsman and the first I've seen in 30 years! 

They :
- look threatening perhaps (stripey legs), but are not dangerous to man
- in fact are considered useful in that they eat bugs, caterpillars, cockroaches etc
- are not to be confused with the tarantulas
- move quite fast 
- can be up to 6 or 7 cm across or larger
DO NOT KILL THEM. 

Place a pot over them, gently and slowly slide a piece of paper then a stiff card under the pot and deposit the spider in a quiet place in the garden.


----------

